# Name Your Own Caption (S&S)



## Kunes (Apr 21, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Kunes (Apr 21, 2009)

ok ok ill start.

(PADDLE PADDLE PADDLE LIKE A :censored: JAMES PADDLE JAMES PADDLE)


----------



## slinger (Apr 21, 2009)

Kunes said:


> opcorn:



Does this hat make my head look fat? Or visa-versa?


----------



## TDunk (Apr 21, 2009)

*my fine is what* ???


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 21, 2009)

Kunes said:


> opcorn:



What the :censored: I didn't know that I had to pull the :censored: log over the :censored: river bank I thought I couldn pull the :censored: log through the :censored: river bank.


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 21, 2009)

The system only allows eight :censored:, not nearly enough to cover it.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 21, 2009)

When I first saw Jimmy I thought "I've worked for guys like him in the past." Nope I haven't! His yelling fits must be embarassing to watch. I do not enjoy that part of the show.

He should have named his kid Job.


----------



## goatchin (Apr 21, 2009)

O :censored: .... (Jim thinking: "Who can i blame this screw up on this time?")


----------



## woodgrenade (Apr 21, 2009)

Who sunk my battleship?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 21, 2009)

is that his mug shotopcorn: tom trees


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 21, 2009)

:angrysoapbox: &%@^#& @+)*&^* *^%$#@?></ =-)(* )(*&%&%$# @#$^%$% +_*(&!*&%# !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Apr 21, 2009)

Metals406 said:


>



This has to be the best one ever. :censored:James:censored::censored::censored::censored:


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Apr 21, 2009)

no son it's not alrite that you like boys!!!


----------



## Mike Van (Apr 22, 2009)

Change the company name Jimmy - S.O.S. would be better 'Same Old Sh*t'


----------



## Kunes (Apr 22, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> is that his mug shotopcorn: tom trees



Nope thats looking through the little hole he has on his barge...his windowless windsheild.


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 22, 2009)

This thread should go in the jokes forum.


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 22, 2009)

"I think I just shat myself"


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Apr 22, 2009)

Kunes said:


> opcorn:



Get that *BLEEP* thing out of that *BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP* water and *BLEEP* you *BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP* idiot!! *BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP**BLEEP*


----------



## jburlingham (Apr 22, 2009)

kunes said:


> opcorn:



fail


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 22, 2009)

Leave jimmy alone!


----------



## Ironbark (Apr 22, 2009)

Kunes said:


> opcorn:



Jimmy: "Aren't any sharks in here are there?"

James: "Nahh...(pause)....crocodiles eat all the sharks.


----------



## AR200 (Apr 22, 2009)

I am so Dump I just shated myself.


----------



## Kunes (Apr 22, 2009)

did anyone see the last episode where he's on pats boat in the scuba suit and he's trying to yell at them to point out the dead head but doesn't have enough energy to take his apperatus off and is like KJFHSLDKJFSDKJFHSKFLJHSDF. Good Stuff.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 22, 2009)

Is that a 'Dead Head' ?


----------



## Rftreeman (Apr 22, 2009)

*I sure do wish I'd have used my Preparation-H gell cause this is killing me!!!!!!!*


----------



## fubar2 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hit me BLEEP BLEEP, come on hit me BLEEP. I fights to the BLEEP finish, cause I eats me BLEEP spinich. I"m Popeye the sailor maaaaaan. BLEEP


----------



## Mike Van (Apr 23, 2009)

"Permits? We don't need no stinkin permits!"


----------



## Kunes (Apr 23, 2009)

you mean bleep permits?


----------



## biggenius29 (Apr 24, 2009)

:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Apr 25, 2009)

Is it me, or is the hair standing up on the back of his neck. It sure looks like it is!

Caption: Holy:censored:, it's DNR! :censored:!!!


----------



## capetrees (Apr 25, 2009)

Kunes said:


> opcorn:



"Oh God, I think that fart had a lump in it."


----------



## Vangellis (Apr 25, 2009)

capetrees said:


> "Oh God, I think that fart had a lump in it."




Thanks for the hardy laugh.






Kevin


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 26, 2009)

i got it looking at my boat today { captain kayos}  tom trees


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Apr 28, 2009)

What the :censored:??? THERE'S A BEAVER!!! THAT BEAVER HAS MY :censored::censored: $20,000 LOG AND IS TAKING IT!!! JIMMY!!! PADDLE 'TIL YOU GET UP TO THAT :censored: BEAVER AND HIT HIM WITH THE :censoredADDLE!!!!


----------



## Cole90 (Apr 29, 2009)

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> no son it's not alrite that you like boys!!!


----------



## wvlogger (May 11, 2009)

Kunes said:


> opcorn:




james it is the :censored: cops god :censored: james were is the :censored: permit what you did not :censored: get one thats it find a new :censored: god:censored: place to live


----------



## oldford (May 11, 2009)

james, tell me, you did not lose my viagra,you:censored:!


----------



## husky455rancher (May 28, 2009)

i just read all these now. i laughed so much im starting to sweat lol.


----------

